# Snake Boots



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Those of you that hunt around the pine valley area, do you wear snake boots when hunting during archery and muzzle loader seasons? This will be my first year hunting out there and i will be solo, Are the rattlesnakes an issue? not sure if the boots are worth the money.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> -DallanC


Those are sure to help kill deer. Someone prove me wrong!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Roboz said:


> Those of you that hunt around the pine valley area, do you wear snake boots when hunting during archery and muzzle loader seasons? This will be my first year hunting out there and i will be solo, Are the rattlesnakes an issue? not sure if the boots are worth the money.


I've run across more than a few rattlers out there but never went to the extent of wearing anything for bite protection. Just be aware of where you're walking, don't stick your hands anywhere you can't fully see, don't step over logs without looking on the other side first and you will be fine. If it's a major concern of yours, snake chaps start around fifty bucks or so.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Scroll through this link and then think some more about it. Although I'm with stillhunterman.

https://forums2.bowsite.com/tf/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=477900&messages=168&forum=36


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Thats exactly what i was looking for DallanC...you guys are to funny.:smile:


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Very informative link middlefork, i read the whole thing. I never really thought about snake boots even though i hunt Wyoming every year for antelope. But i have seen a few this year and they got me to thinking about it.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I was on the fire out there in June, was all over those hills. Never ran into a rattler out there. I’m not saying there not out there, just never ran into them. I wouldn’t worry about it


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't run into a rattler in years... but the last one I did, was HUGE! 47"


-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I had one rattle me last year on the deer hunt. First time I was ever close enough that one rattled at me and I didn’t really enjoy that!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Thanks guys, i think i will just be on the lookout for them. The last one i saw on a hunt was in north west Colorado Antelope hunting. He was a pissed off one too, i could here a strange noise when i parked my truck it was him rattling next to my truck, he kept trying to strike my truck. Glad i didn't just jump out of the truck. On a side note we have had two show up this summer in my neighborhood so thats what got me to thinking about it.


----------

